# car insurance government levy?



## johnwilliams (18 Jul 2008)

gone to two different brokers for quote for car insurance .first one gave me his price (all inclusive).then second one gave me his price but then added a 6.25% gov levy on top . want to know if this gov levy is legit


----------



## GSheehy (18 Jul 2008)

The gov. levy is 2%. 

It may be a brokerage fee, on top of the premium, that the 6.25%(?) equates to. 

Commission on car Insurance is about 5% normally so, depending on the premium, some brokers add a fee to transact the business.


----------



## Hen (18 May 2009)

Has the car insurance government levy gone up in the recent budgets, Zurich direct are charging me a 3% government levy.


----------



## daveyk111 (18 May 2009)

i knoiw that there is an "Insurance Premium tax" of 1.1% also - companies often round this upto 1.5% - so 3.5% shouldbe the max tax amount charged on any benefit.

that is my understanding anyway


----------



## MichaelBurke (18 May 2009)

Hen said:


> Has the car insurance government levy gone up in the recent budgets, Zurich direct are charging me a 3% government levy.


 
3% new general insurance levy.


----------

